# portupgrade problem



## xwwu (Jan 12, 2009)

I portsnap updated my server. When portupgrade -a, my server told me:

 Port marked as IGNORE: mail/cclient:

So, what's the meaning and what shall I do?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 12, 2009)

more information:

	is forbidden: multiple vulnerabilities  http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/a6713190-dfea-11dd-a765-0030843d3802.html http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/69a20ce4-dfee-11dd-a765-0030843d3802.html
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- mail/cclient (marked as IGNORE)


----------

